# Saturday's Club Ride



## jays35 (Feb 1, 2009)

Our club sponsored a club ride this past weekend and a buddy of mine could not ride due to a broken collar bone from a previous wreck. It was going to be to cold for my wife, so I invited him to ride the taandem with me. It was a great ride for both of us. At the 31 mile mark our average was just over 21 and finished the 68 miler at 19.9. May do it again sometime.


----------



## Hottody (Mar 31, 2012)

Sounds like it was a good time!


----------

